# Moving Military Film with Kevin Bacon - "Taking Chance"



## JonSR77 (Mar 13, 2022)

Moving Military Film with Kevin Bacon - "Taking Chance"

The movie is based on the recollections of U.S. Marine Lt. Col Michael Strobl, who accompanied the remains of Lance Corporal Chance Phelps, a marine fatally wounded by gunfire near Baghdad during the Iraq War, from Dover Air Force Base to Dubois, Wyoming in April 2004. He attended both Phelps's funeral and his memorial service, and wrote an essay about the entire experience, the emotions he felt and the people he met. 

Movie Trailer...


----------



## old medic (Mar 13, 2022)

An absolutely awesome movie..


----------

